# Bully sticks causing sickness????



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

Today I gave Jake a bullystick, he chewed it for about 20 minutes, several hours later I fed him and shortly after he threw up his food. He is acting fine, has a good appetite but somehow I feel is related...he is 14 weeks old. A week ago the same thing happened but he had an upset stomach so I didn't link the two but after what happened I am not so sure...I just fed him again, he acts hungry...

Has this happened to anyone else? Please help, I don't want to make him sick, he seemed to like the bully stick. I read that they are good to give to puppies and dogs...and help with ears and teething.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....need input...please


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Hadn't heard the tale about the ears before, interesting. Would not put much stock in it. As far as the teeth, there are other things the pup can chew on and your youngster is going to lose those little needles he currently has in his mouth, so it isn't something I'd worry about a lot until his adult teeth come in.

If the bully sticks are a common denominator with the bouts of upset stomach and throwing up, I'd stop giving them for now. Maybe when he's a bit older, I'd give it a shot again, but at this age just discontinue using them for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I give my pup (13 wks old) bully sticks with no problem.  I would stop giving for now and try again later.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

yes, I am going to wait another month or two and try again....hate it because I bought a bag of 50 jumbo 12'', but I assume they will stay fresh in a big ziplock bag?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never had a dog throw up because of bully sticks. I have had loose stool if they eat too much. That happens to me more if I get a cheaper bag of bullies. I've never had trouble with the ones I get from Merrick or other reputable companies. 

If he's not acting sick, I know sometimes my dogs would eat their kibble too quickly, choke and throw up their food and then re-eat it again in a minute. Sometimes they just throw up...

But I agree. If you feel that's part of the problem, stop for now and try again later. They should save.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I give Molly 1 or 2 a week and never had a problem. She has a sensitive stomach but bully sticks don't bother her at all


----------

